# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Janine Butcher

## pammee

Dows anyone know if Janine is coming back?

----------


## JustJodi

Hi this is my first post,,, and I just became a East Ender fan 3 years ago when I moved to Europe,, Now you know something,,, they never did say how many years she got in the lock up,  I may have missed a few episodes while on vacation,, so can any one fill me in on this part I may have missed ???   :Searchme:  
After she was hauled off to the police station, nothing more was said about her,, 
Thanks in advance for who ever answers my questions   ;)

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

That was the end there was no more about her  :Smile:

----------


## pammee

theres something on the front cover of woman magazine though

has anyone read it?

----------


## dddMac1

They should bring her back for the trial

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know, they should atleast do a trial   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *Roxy*

i want her to come back

----------


## Chris_2k11

I want her back, then sharon, then kat, n lastly kate   :Big Grin:  im not really bothered about dennis coming back that much and den can stay dead for good this time   :Big Grin:  oh and lyn too, wouldn't bother me if she never came back either   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tippy toes

i heard that she was going to be tried this summer and that there would be a butcher reunion -ricky, frank, diane etc. (for her trial). but i'm not sure. this may not happen.

----------


## Rach33

All I know is that EE have been in touch it was on This Morning this morning but Charlie Brooks has said NO for the time being cos she want to concentrate on being a mum to her little girl but she hasn't ruled out a return in the future

----------


## Perdita

That is appalling  :EEK!:  What  if there is a bad accident and the kid got killed or killed somebody else  :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> That is appalling  What  if there is a bad accident and the kid got killed or killed somebody else


some people dont care, they just wanna sell their car quickly for as much as they can

----------


## walsh2509

Not being watching it all the time bits here and there , Q? Why is Janine is walking about ? did she not steal peggys credit card and open that massage place? why has she not been done for steal the CC and taking money out on it.

 Is Jack really that stupid , Janine to run the club as a manager  :Lol:  


 what are they up , are they willing to do anything to keep Janine in the show.

----------


## Perdita

Peggy first thought that Jay had stolen the credit card and got Billy to pay it all back. Because Janine is her step-daughter she will not press charges as the Mitchells will never involve the police where their family is concerned.

Charlie Brookes (Janine) has signed a one year contract to start with so she will be around for this year at least.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> But who would sell a teenager a car, let alone a little racer like that? Surely the seller would want to see prove of ID before signing the bill of sale? Could it be that he knocked the car off? 
> 
> 
> if it was a car company etc then they would probably need to see id, if he bought it from someone who wanted to sell their car then they might not have cared. i know someone who bought a car when they were 15/16, the owner wanted to sell it so didnt care who he sold it to


I am sure when Billy asked Jay who in their right mind would sell a kid a car, Jay responded by saying it wasnt exactly a big car company he got it from so i think he implies there that maybe he got it from a friend or someone a bit dodgy rather than somewhere legit

----------


## di marco

> Not being watching it all the time bits here and there , Q? Why is Janine is walking about ? did she not steal peggys credit card and open that massage place? why has she not been done for steal the CC and taking money out on it.
> 
>  Is Jack really that stupid , Janine to run the club as a manager  
> 
> 
>  what are they up , are they willing to do anything to keep Janine in the show.


peggy just told janine that she had to pay the money back (i think) after she found out it was janine and not jay. we dont know who owns the massage place yet, its just specualtaion atm (as far as im aware). and i think jack works out this week what janines up to

----------


## no1abbafan

I thought that Janine could not drink alcohol because of a problem with her liver, she was drinking too much when she was a prostitute (some place in the fuzzy areas of my brain, i remember a storyline about this) now she is knocking them back, if I am right then shame on EE writers for no continuity with stories.

----------


## JustJodi

*Just when I thought Jack was one of the SMARTER guys on EE,, along comes Janine who makes him look STUPID...*

----------


## Perdita

> *Just when I thought Jack was one of the SMARTER guys on EE,, along comes Janine who makes him look STUPID...*


He is a fella who thinks he knows it all, what do you expect?  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by JustJodi
> 
> 
> *Just when I thought Jack was one of the SMARTER guys on EE,, along comes Janine who makes him look STUPID...* 
> 
> 
> He is a fella who thinks he knows it all, what do you expect?


lol! i think the reason he wanted to hire her was cos ronnie was so against it so he didnt even take into account anything else. i think he works it out quite quickly what shes like though

----------


## Perdita

He will do that, that is for sure  :Lol:  Serves him right  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> He will do that, that is for sure  Serves him right


yeh it does! serves him right for thinking hes better than everyone else so can do what he likes. maybe he will start listening to ronnie again in the future!

----------


## Perdita

ITâS frame, set and match to Pat as she crowns Janine with a picture of her DAD. 
The EastEnders battleaxe (Pam St Clement) sees red after getting home from holiday to discover scheming Janine (Charlie Brooks) has evicted her from the car lot. 

She storms over to have it out, only for gobby Janine to tell her itâs what old rogue Frank, Pamâs ex-hubby, would have wanted. 

They tussle over the picture, which Janineâs just had made. 

Pat wins hands down. 

The fiery scene airs on February 26. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...cle2239649.ece

----------


## tammyy2j

ANINE Butcherâs killer instinct comes back with a bang next week as she plots to torch the Queen Vic.

The vixen has been in cahoots with Archie Mitchell for weeks and their twisted plan takes a sinister turn.


Determined to bring down the Mitchell empire they decide to set fire to the family boozer on Bonfire night and make it look like an inside job so they lose all their money.


And poor Billy Mitchell (Perry Fenwick, 47) becomes the pawn in their game as they pick him as the fall guy.


But Janine (Charlie Brooks, 28) gets cold feet and it is left to Archie to sneak into the pub, set it alight and plant Billyâs wallet as evidence.


Larry Lamb, 66, who plays Archie, said his character is more than happy to pin everything on Billy.


He laughed: âHeâs another one who comes wandering into Archieâs big cobweb.â

----------


## JustJodi

*seems to me that Archie has been avoiding Janine like the plague, he does not seem to want to have much to do with her or her schemes........ *

----------


## Kim

> *seems to me that Archie has been avoiding Janine like the plague, he does not seem to want to have much to do with her or her schemes........ *


He did catch her in the car lot office with Ryan though. He must suspect that they're going to double cross him sooner or later. 

I can't believe Janine bottles it! Billy's much more likely to bottle it in that situation and he nearly did when Sam had the plan of setting Angie's Den on fire, but he didn't. I wonder if refusing to go through with it is part of Janine's plan with Ryan; they're up to something.

----------


## sindydoll

does janine kill peggy?

----------


## alan45

CONNIVING Janine Butcher and Ryan Malloy make a dramatic get-away by car with Stacey Branning's baby on board.
The pair tear away up the motorway, heading up north with Lily, who is Ryan's tot.
Inside, the car is full of blankets, a babyseat and a sign on the window which reads 'Car for sale...Baby included'.
Janine is already desperately jealous of Ryan's (Neil McDermott), behaviour around Stacey (Lacy Turner) and it seems she's back to her manipulative ways.
Actress Charlie Brooks, who plays the minx, said earlier this month that the situation with Stacey makes Janine feel 'really insecure'.
She added: "She wants Ryan all to herself, and the idea of a baby snatching his attention away would be devastating."
It's not clear what Janine's intentions are with the baby.
How far will she go this time to get what she wants?


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0xTf7dazh

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2010), Dutchgirl (25-08-2010), JustJodi (07-09-2010), lizann (27-08-2010), matt1378 (28-08-2010), tammyy2j (24-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So they know its Ryan's baby now?

----------


## sean slater

That's really weird and I cant believe that Ryan would go along with that!

----------


## lizann

> That's really weird and I cant believe that Ryan would go along with that!


Yes this seems odd

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders Neil McDermott has admitted that Ryan Malloy will be angry when he finds out that he is the father of Stacey Slater's baby.

Ryan remains in the dark about his daughter Lily, but this week Stacey (Lacey Turner) struggles with the secret and considers whether to reveal the truth.

"I think he'd be angry that Stacey had kept it from him for so long," McDermott told Soaplife. "I think it would take him a bit of time to warm to the idea."

Asked how Ryan's new wife Janine (Charlie Brooks) would react to the news, he said: "Having a baby with somebody else is a big problem when youâve just got married. Itâs an even bigger problem when youâve just got married to Janine."

He added: "Ryan knows Janine well and would realise that it would put their marriage in jeopardy. Janine finding out he's Lily's dad would be his worst nightmare."

----------


## Dougie

I find this story quite sick to be honest

----------


## Perdita

THIS is the moment EastEnders' Janine and Ryan go off the rails and steal Stacey Branning's baby Lily. 
But the fleeing pair, played by Charlie Brooks and Neil McDermott, get trapped on a level crossing as a train approaches. 

The dramatic scenes air in six weeks.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...astEnders.html

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2010), Siobhan (08-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I wouldn't put anything past Janine, but I find it bizarre that Ryan would kidnap a baby, even if he finds out Lily is his daughter.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wouldn't put anything past Janine, but I find it bizarre that Ryan would kidnap a baby, even if he finds out Lily is his daughter.


Maybe Stacey is leaving with the baby and he wants the baby to stay

----------

lizann (10-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe Stacey is leaving with the baby and he wants the baby to stay


That's a possibility.

----------


## lizann

> Maybe Stacey is leaving with the baby and he wants the baby to stay


That makes sense

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Charlie Brooks has revealed that Janine Malloy will become nastier than ever.

Having discovered that her new husband Ryan is the father of Stacey Branning's (Lacey Turner) baby Lily, a furious Janine has already reported the new mother to social services, but Brooks told What's On TV that it will not end there.

"She's overwhelmed by jealousy," she said. "Stacey's on her hitlist, and baby Lily too."

She continued: "She will turn into the nastiest bitch you can ever imagine. She does some really awful things."

Brooks added that when Ryan develops a bond with his daughter, Janine realises that she is not "number one anymore".

She said: "At one point, Janine goes over to Stacey's stall and pushes the pram at her thinking the baby is in it, which is really vicious. In her ideal world, she'd like the baby gone."

Neil McDermott - who plays Ryan in the BBC soap - recently told DS that Janine will do "crazy things" which will push her husband away.

----------


## Dazzle

> "Stacey's on her hitlist, and baby Lily too."


Poor Stacey and Lily  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

EastEnders superbitch Janine Malloy snatches baby Lily in a shocking act of revenge in next week's episodes of the BBC soap.

The storyline kicks off when Janine discovers that Ryan has abandoned her on her birthday to visit the town hall with Stacey, where they hope to get their young child's birth certificate changed.

When Ryan makes matters worse by lying about his whereabouts, Janine is left furious and vows that she will make him pay. Soon afterwards, her latest scheme is set in motion when she declares that she and Ryan will be attending a party being held at the Slaters' that night.

Later, when the couple arrive at the bash, Ryan wastes no time before joining in the celebratory atmosphere - enjoying Stacey's company and taking part in some apple-bobbing.

However, unbeknown to Ryan, Janine has taken a trip upstairs, grabbed Lily and walked out into the night…

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2010), tammyy2j (19-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Janine is really jealous of the baby

----------


## Perdita

Charlie Brooks has revealed hints of what fans can expect from a forthcoming EastEnders plot which sees her character Janine Malloy facing serious danger on a level crossing.

In Friday's episode of the BBC soap, twisted Janine stops Ricky's car on the hazardous spot as she drives away from Walford with husband Ryan and his baby daughter Lily as passengers.

While stationary on the level crossing, Janine gives Ryan an ultimatum over their relationship, asking whether he wants to be with her or Lily's mother Stacey Slater. However, the situation soon becomes a full-blown crisis when the barriers come down and Janine finds herself unable to start the car.

Speaking to Soaplife about Janine's extreme actions, Brooks explained: "It's her way of making a statement, of showing Ryan how let down she feels. She was scared of falling in love and what we see coming out is how dangerous Janine can be when her heart is broken.

"But when the car stalls with the train hurtling towards them, she's as scared as he is."

The actress added: "She thought if she took baby Lily and Ryan away from the Square, it would mean Stacey couldn't get between them anymore. She was acting out of desperation."

Fans will discover whether Janine, Ryan and Lily survive the train danger in next Monday's episode.

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders schemer Janine Butcher will be taking centre stage in this year's Christmas episodes.

A new synopsis released by the BBC confirms that Janine will have one of the main storylines in the Walford soap's festive editions.

Viewers have recently seen Janine kill her estranged husband Michael Moon, before framing Alice Branning (Jasmyn Banks) for the crime.

It has now been revealed that the drama for Janine is far from over as EastEnders' Christmas storyline explores whether she will kill again in a bid to protect her secret.

The official synopsis for EastEnders' Christmas plot reads: "In Walford, Janine's lies look set to be exposed, but with the pressure mounting and nowhere to run, Janine once again takes matters into her own murderous hands. 

"But will she kill again, will she be caught or will she flee Walford before the truth comes out?"

Fans know that Charlie Brooks, who plays Janine, is leaving EastEnders to pursue new projects.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Please let her be found out and get punished for what she did

----------

tammyy2j (28-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

david and joey try to get her to confess

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Charlie Brooks has described her decision to leave the show as brave and frightening. 

It was announced in October that the actress, who has played Janine Butcher on and off since 1999, is departing the show to pursue new projects.

Speaking about her exit to The Mirror, Brooks said: "I was so lucky in landing a role like Janine when I was only 17.

"I grew up there and the thought of not being there does sometimes frighten me. I have days where I am hugely insecure and question my ability to hack it elsewhere but, ultimately, the excitement of the challenge overrules those feelings.

"It is a brave decision for me though. I will miss the financial security."

However, Brooks also noted that leaving the show will allow her to spend more time with 8-year old daughter Kiki.

She said: "Kiki cried her eyes out when I told her I was leaving. She has been on set a lot over the years. But I can't wait to do all those regular mummy things with Kiki, like picking her up from school and baking cakes.

"Between the long hours and an hour-and-a-half travelling time either side of my working day, I have missed out on those things."

Viewers have recently seen Janine kill her estranged husband Michael Moon, before framing Alice Branning (Jasmyn Banks) for the crime.

However, it has been revealed that the drama for Janine is far from over and a big EastEnders Christmas storyline will explore whether she will kill again in a bid to protect her secret.

EastEnders continues tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...-pictures.html

she confesses to david wicks

----------


## lizann

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...-pictures.html

she confesses to david wicks

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Charlie Brooks has said that she doesn't regard her character Janine Butcher as a killer.

The actress, who will soon bow out of the role she has played on and off since 1999, revealed that she wants Janine to remain redeemable.

Viewers will know that Janine murdered her estranged husband Michael Moon, but has framed Alice Branning for the crime. However, a big Christmas storyline will see Janine blackmailed by David Wicks over the secret 

Brooks told Inside Soap: "We had discussions about Janine stabbing Michael because it had to come from a place of self-defence.

"There was a scrabble for the knife, and it was either him or her. For me as an actress, Janine has to remain redeemable. She is not a killer to me.

"As for Barry, Janine didn't do away with him, did she? He slipped - he really did!"

Janine murdered Michael Moon but framed Alice Branning

Brooks also admitted that she is excited about watching EastEnders as a viewer now that she has left the show.

She said: "I know how brilliant Dom's (Treadwell-Collins) work will be and how much he loves the show, which is the key thing.

"Dom's got so many fresh ideas - you've got the Carters coming in, and they are going to be fantastic. It is going to be great - I can't wait to enjoy it from my sofa."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2nHdHAr2o

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Charlie Brooks has spoken about her upcoming exit from the soap, admitting that she feels "fortunate" to have the door left open for a future return.

The actress's character Janine Butcher will bow out on screen over the Christmas period as her dark storyline comes to a head. However, show bosses have teased that it won't be the last time viewers see Janine as her exit storyline has a "coda" further on down the line.

Speaking on ITV's This Morning about EastEnders' Christmas episodes, Brooks explained: "We're tying up a few loose ends in a couple of months' time, but yes it's Janine's exit and it's a goodie!"

She continued: "She's not going to be killed off. I'm in a really lucky position with them actually - a good relationship with all the lovely people at EastEnders and I love them a lot. 

"I'm always really interested to see where Janine is, where she's been, what she's doing, what she's up to. I love the character so I'm so fortunate."

Brooks confirmed that her main ambition is to secure some theatre projects in the New Year.

She said: "It's really exciting. I always thought that as I head towards my mid-30s, that's going to be my time to really go and find my place in the acting world outside of EastEnders. I am really keen to do theatre. I'm really, really keen to do that, and so that's what we're working on at the moment."

Janine's exit storyline begins on screen this week as she tells David Wicks the truth about how she killed her estranged husband Michael Moon. To her horror, David secretly records the confession and tries to blackmail her.

Brooks commented: "I think we can just say it's the unravelling of Janine and she does ease her conscience by putting her trust in David and telling him. But what I can't say is the outcome of that, really, but she's very hurt and very betrayed - and a hurt and betrayed Janine is probably not somebody you want to cross.

"He does, miraculously, record my confession! But what's interesting is Janine's demise, really, and how hurt she is by it. There are very few people in her life that she trusts."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2ndnDZZLk

----------


## tammyy2j

Will her trial been shown on screen or is she gone now?

----------


## Perdita

I think she has gone now

----------


## Kim

According to Wikipedia, her last scenes aren't shown until 2014. Not the most reliable source but we might see more of the aftermath. Hopefully we'll learn whether the judge will accept a new plea from Alice, as with Joey gone, it feels as if it has been left up in the air.

----------

Perdita (29-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have denied rumours of major changes to Janine Butcher's final storyline.

Janine was arrested for Michael Moon's murder in the BBC soap's Christmas special, but she is expected to be back on screen early next year when she faces trial for the crime.

The upcoming scenes will bring Janine's dark story to its final conclusion, but a tabloid report today (December 29) has suggested that the plot will have to be changed after Jasmyn Banks - who plays wrongly-accused Alice Branning - became unavailable for filming.

Banks is thought to now be concentrating on pursuing other projects, but show chiefs have insisted that her absence will have no impact on the story.

An EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy: "There have been no changes to the ending of Janine's story. Alice's role was a very minor part in the conclusion of this storyline so everything will go ahead as planned. 

"We are not going to confirm the details of the storyline as we don't want to spoil it for the viewers, however there are a few big twists to come."

Banks's final EastEnders scenes aired on Christmas Eve, when Alice pleaded guilty to Michael's murder.



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2osuOMekT

----------

Glen1 (29-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders bosses have denied rumours of major changes to Janine Butcher's final storyline.

Janine was arrested for Michael Moon's murder in the BBC soap's Christmas special, but she is expected to be back on screen early next year when she faces trial for the crime.

The upcoming scenes will bring Janine's dark story to its final conclusion, but a tabloid report today (December 29) has suggested that the plot will have to be changed after Jasmyn Banks - who plays wrongly-accused Alice Branning - became unavailable for filming.

Banks is thought to now be concentrating on pursuing other projects, but show chiefs have insisted that her absence will have no impact on the story.

An EastEnders spokesperson told Digital Spy: "There have been no changes to the ending of Janine's story. Alice's role was a very minor part in the conclusion of this storyline so everything will go ahead as planned. 

"We are not going to confirm the details of the storyline as we don't want to spoil it for the viewers, however there are a few big twists to come."

Banks's final EastEnders scenes aired on Christmas Eve, when Alice pleaded guilty to Michael's murder.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2otgrxaNH

----------


## sarah c

Ok so with no more Alice on screen she can't get off surely? How would that be explained? She gets off and just vanishes....no seeing poppy? No collecting her stuff?

----------


## Kim

> Ok so with no more Alice on screen she can't get off surely? How would that be explained? She gets off and just vanishes....no seeing poppy? No collecting her stuff?


Joey returns Kat's call from Friday and says he's gone and Alice has been released? We could also hear through Carol, as she seems to be dealing with a lot of the fall out from this (visiting Alice, seeing her solicitor, supposed to be at her hearing and sorting Scarlett out.) Maybe Alice decides she can't bear to go back there and has Carol send some stuff on? Poppy may have departed by the time Alice gets off, if she does.

----------


## lizann

how did alice get released she pleaded guilty and she did stab michael first and was going to kill janine with michael, im confused as I thought joey left as he failed to get alice out of jail

----------


## tammyy2j

There is pictures of Janine filming scenes with David outside a train station so she must get off and is released and goes to France to be with Diane and Scarlett

----------


## tammyy2j

EastEnders brings Janine Butcher's storyline to a dramatic conclusion this fortnight as she stands trial for Michael Moon's murder.

Janine is hopeful that she will walk free from court after her recent deal with Kat Moon, but with twists and turns ahead in the courtroom, the verdict could go either way.

Here, Charlie Brooks - who plays Janine - reveals her thoughts on the gripping final chapter of her character's story.

What is Janine's state of mind as she stands trial for murder?
"I think Janine's emotions are all over the place, but her main focus is getting out and seeing Scarlett again. Janine is tough, but she knows it will be hard having to watch people give evidence against her, especially her stepbrother David. 

"Janine is also intrigued about what Kat will do. She is probably also trying to work out how she can manipulate things, she is Janine after all! So she's going through a lot!"

Alice doesn't feature on screen in these episodes. What is the storyline reason for her not being there?
"The judge informs everyone at the start of the trial that Alice won't be present and is represented by her barrister." 

Does Alice's absence make things easier for Janine?
"Yes I think so, because it makes it easier for Janine to go along with her lie. She can pretend it's real and not have Alice's presence reminding her of the truth." 

After striking her deal with Kat, is Janine quietly confident that she'll get off?
"I don't think Janine trusts Kat, so she isn't relying on her completely, but she does recognise how much Kat loves Stacey so she is quietly confident that she will go ahead with the false statement. I think Janine would fight tooth and nail to stay out of prison and won't even be able to consider the fact that she might be found guilty. She's used to getting away with things."  

Is Janine willing to keep to her word and retract her statement about Stacey?
"You never know with Janine! We know from her past behaviour that she's not to be trusted, but maybe prison has changed her. You'll have to wait and see."

Does it frustrate Janine that she may have to help Stacey, given their history?
"As helping Stacey is just a means to helping herself, I don't think it's giving her too much bother. She's still looking out for number one."

How does Janine feel when David takes the stand to give evidence?
"It's tough because Janine did allow herself to grow close to him at Christmas and she let him take advantage of her, and that's how everything unravelled. He's her family. He betrayed her and now she's going to have to sit and watch him betray her all over again."

Do we see Janine's testimony?
"Yes you will see Janine's testimony but you'll have to wait and see how she plays it. I will say that you can't make assumptions about how Janine will act - she's unpredictable to say the least!"  

How do you think Janine will cope if she is found guilty?
"Janine has always found a way of coping through the various situations she has found herself in over the years, but I think if she is found guilty it will really knock her for six. She hasn't even allowed herself to comprehend that she could be found guilty."

What's the first thing you would expect Janine to do if she gets off?
"She would go and try to rebuild the life she had built for her and Scarlett and then most likely cause some new mischief."  

What outcome would you like for her?
"I would like her to get away with it because I think deep down she is a good person and she did only kill Michael as self-defence after all." 

Was it nice being back to wrap up the story?
"Definitely. It's good to bring the storyline to a conclusion and I think the viewers will enjoy the ending. It's definitely dramatic!" 


How was it working with Lacey Turner again and closing that chapter in Stacey and Janine's story?
"Lacey's a fantastic actress so it's a real treat to get to work with her again. I don't know if Stacey and Janine's chapter will ever be closed as there is so much history between them, but yes it's an interesting turn of events in their story."  

Is there a chance we'll ever see Janine again one day?
"Never say never. I've loved my time on the show and loved playing Janine so I'd hate to think that I might never get to play her again but it's time for a new challenge in my life." 

Are you watching EastEnders at home?
"I've been travelling recently but have caught it when I can. I think Lindsey Coulson is an incredible actress so her cancer storyline has been gripping." 

Who is your favourite character out of the new arrivals?
"I obviously haven't really had the chance to work with any of them but as a viewer I would have to say Mick Carter, as he has some similarities to Frank."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## lizann

soc is trying to lure her back

----------


## Perdita

Online chatter that she is returning ........

----------

hward (03-04-2018), Rear window (30-03-2018), Siobhan (03-04-2018), tammyy2j (01-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Online chatter that Alfie Moon is returning with her .....

----------


## Perdita

Online speculation she might be coming back for Christmas...

----------


## lizann

> Online speculation she might be coming back for Christmas...


she is selling the house stacey in

----------

kaz21 (23-10-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> she is selling the house stacey in


Does that mean Alfie needs to get his cash out, that he hid and Kat found?

----------


## lizann

> Does that mean Alfie needs to get his cash out, that he hid and Kat found?


phil got most of that back

----------

mysangry (04-11-2019), parkerman (03-11-2019)

----------


## lizann

https://twitter.com/DuncanLindsay/st...31692271550470

oh my

----------


## Perdita

> https://twitter.com/DuncanLindsay/st...31692271550470
> 
> oh my


 :Embarrassment: :

----------


## lizann

she is returning

----------


## Perdita

> she is returning


Not confirmed yet but probably will happen ... another reason for me to not watch EastEnders, never liked the character

----------


## Siobhan

> Not confirmed yet but probably will happen ... another reason for me to not watch EastEnders, never liked the character


  I love Janine.. from the bratty little kid to the classic "If only he'd worn slip-on shoes!"

----------

parkerman (22-04-2021), tammyy2j (23-04-2021)

----------


## Perdita

Charlie Brooks spotted leaving set of EastEnders as Janine Butcher returns to soap
Charlie Brooks has been sighted on the set of EastEnders, confirming Janine Butcher?s comeback.
The 40-year-old actress is expected to return to the BBC One serial drama in her iconic role as Janine later this year. Now she has been spotted arriving at the soap?s Elstree studios.
Charlie was seen returning to her car and driving home after a few hours of filming in London, where her car was hidden.
She was photographed with her wavy blonde hair out, wearing sunglasses and a black short-sleeved top.
The Sun first reported news of Charlie?s EastEnders comeback in April.
?Bosses have a huge story planned for Charlie?s return,? a source told the paper.
?They are keeping tight-lipped about whether Janine will come back as a reformed character after all the chaos she has caused in the past.
?But she certainly has a lot of history in Albert Square so whether she will be welcomed back with open arms or not remains to be seen.?
When she previously spoke to Metro.co.uk she spoke about the rumours of her return to the soap.
?There are [rumours] and I couldn?t possibly say anything about that! All I can say is I always wonder what she?s been up to and I?m in a really lucky position where one day that might be able to be explored. I was blessed with Janine,? she said.
?There?s never a dull moment ? she?s fun, dark, misunderstood and layered, which is always very interesting. Who knows??
Charlie quit the role in 2004 after Janine murdered her husband Barry Evans. Her character was wrongfully arrested for the murder of nemesis Laura Beale.
She returned to the soap in 2008 before leaving the programme once again in 2014 after being declared not guilty of Michael?s murder.
Janine was last seen heading to Paris to be reunited with daughter Scarlett.
The BBC declined to comment when approached by Metro.co.uk.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-06-2021)

----------


## lizann

will her swindling the deposit off nancy and zack come out, nancy isn't around for payback

----------


## lizann

pregnant, real or fake?

----------


## Dennis tanner

> pregnant, real or fake?


Everything about her is fake

----------


## lizann

leaving 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tv/19909406...amatic-return/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (25-09-2022)

----------


## lizann

Speaking to The Sun at last night?s National Television Awards, a writer for the soap said: ?This year for Christmas is mad, it focuses around Janine?.

?It?s massive. This Christmas is huge.?

----------


## Perdita

> Speaking to The Sun at last night?s National Television Awards, a writer for the soap said: ?This year for Christmas is mad, it focuses around Janine?.
> 
> ?It?s massive. This Christmas is huge.?


I will not be watching it but when I read the spoilers saying it will be mad, massive, huge .. prepare for disappointment

----------


## Dennis tanner

> I will not be watching it but when I read the spoilers saying it will be mad, massive, huge .. prepare for disappointment


It would be good for the character to be killed off

----------


## lizann

another husband, hello mrs janice carter

----------

